# Ebay Beginner Could Use some Advice



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I have just now started to try to sell on Ebay ..
I am a real beginner and have read all I can ..but would like some pointers and maybe if you are so inclined get some answers to questions when I have them ..

I sold 2 Case knives yesterday afternoon (same buyer bought another one the night before)..Buyer asked for a complete total ..I wanted to give him a shipping discount but now know I didnt do it right ..so he sent the original total on the invoice ..(I had sent a message with the invoice stating the lower price because of the shipping discount I wanted to provide ) What do I do the next time when I want to offer a shipping discount other than the one listed on my listing(s).?
Also is it ok to state that I will only ship on certain days of the week in my listing ?
Lots of questions but cant think of them at the moment ..

The shipping discount one is uppermost in my mind because I really wanted to give this fella the discount because all told he bought a total of 3 Case knives from me in the last 2 days ...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

There's nothing stopping you from giving him a partial refund through paypal, but you didn't say how he paid.


----------



## bearlyscene (Jun 22, 2010)

On the invoice there is a spot for seller discount you have to put a plus or minus sign before the amount in that box. You can try it again if he hasn't paid yet. I think it is the last box. I had a problem with that in the beginning too. Any other questions I would be happy to help. I have had success and alot of mistakes with ebay.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

1. You could give a refund thru Paypal...this is probably your best choice.
2. You could give a refund via cash in the envelope.
3. You could give a refund via postage/stamps in the package.

If he hasn't paid, I think there is a way to click a box that says "combine invoices".

You can go to "My Ebay" and send a new invoice. I think you can plug in the new shipping amount.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Another thought is to send the 2 knives separately. The combined weight of the 2 knives might be more than first class-parcel. Sending one knife per package might cost you 1.94 each via first class parcel, but two knives together might cost 5.25 because you have to ship Priority mail.

I honestly think that the hardest part about ebay is learning the shipping part.

Of course, I try to get the best price and service for my buyers, with very minimal costs to them.

You'll find that you will lose some, and win some while shipping.

Learn everything you can about different shipping methods. It will pay off in spades!!!!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

it says before you send the invoice some where by the ok button that you can add money or substract money from the total 

and always preveiw it before you send it to him 

sorry its hard to explain ill try to get some pics and explain it better when i sell some thing here soon


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You for these tips ..

I did refund a small amout back to him with an explaination ..

It is slow going gettin started ..

One woman who bid on something after asking some questions about the item said that many were hesitant to buy because I dont have any feedback (I do have one now and am waiting on 8 others)..so I guess the more feedback I get the more I might sell?

...


----------



## thimblethepig (Jun 6, 2010)

yes feedback helps but if you have them pay by paypal only they can feel safe also fill out your ebay profile about yourself be a real person not just an unknown seller do you have a link to some of your listings?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

aftermidnite said:


> Thank You for these tips ..
> 
> I did refund a small amout back to him with an explaination ..
> 
> ...


Feedback is very important. I'd be emailing those you've sold to, and kindly explain that you want/need positive feedback. Yes, it is time consuming, but worth it.

Feedback will help your sales immensely!!!!!!

FWIW, I would probably never bid on your stuff if you didn't have at least 10 FB.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

ya i dont bid on stuff from people with 0 feedback unless i can go pick up the item and pay for it there and even then its kinda iffy

i also block people from bidding with any thing lower than 5 feedback unless i get an e-mail first with a number to call been screwed over too much so i had to up the limit its set like really high but o well if people cant bid that want it they can e-mail me 

yes feedback can help you or hurt you so make sure you dont try to screw people 

once your feedback starts getting up you will sell alot more people do look at the feedback before buying (at least most people do) and if its negative you see how much and for what reason if its only one negative then i look at it but if they have alot of feedback then i dont worry about one but if they have 10 and the last one is negative then i dont buy any thing from them


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

So far the people who bought my Case knifes are well pleased and have given me positive feedback ..I have 6 other items in transit and am in hopes they are as well pleased ..
So those of you have responded have said that basically if the seller doesnt have at least 10 FB then you wont even bid ...that might explain some ..but my thinking is ..If no one is willing to give those of us a chance to be a good seller then it will take much longer ..one item at a time to do well with EBay ?

I am one of those who treat everyone as I want to be treated ..I may get burned a time or two but overall I am usually treated in kind ..
I have faith in this endeavor and am sure it was placed in my path to try and to succeed..maybe not in the grand scale as some but since my wants and desires are few and my needs are even less I am well please to wait for my needs to be met with hard work and honesty and patience ......

Thank You for your input and your honesty ...


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

You might want to bring up your feedback up faster by actually purchasing something too and getting feedback from other sellers...


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Yes, you can build up your feedback rating by buying lower priced, low shipping cost items. Make it something you can use or resell though.

My eBay feedback rating now is +7075, which represents about 12.000 transactions. Over the past 11 years I've averaged about one negative or netural feedback a year. (Currently rating is 99.9%.)

I have no problem in shipping to a buyer with 0 or low feedback so long as the payment is through PayPal. If they send a check, I do look at feedback. With a high feedback I'll generally ship as if it were a good money order*.

*Years ago someone was sending bogus Western Union money orders. I got one of them. He ended up doing six months in the country jail for his activities. Frankly I just double checked the amount withing really looking at the MO. Had I, I likely would have seen it was bogus - such as no jagged edges where it was torn away from the next one.

When you get a bad buyer for any reason you can used the Site Map (on the very bottom of the page) to create a blocked bidder list. Over the years I have about 100 user ids there. Either no or slow payment or buyer attitude.

I have my limits set an rejecting any bid from anyone with two or more bad payer strikes within the past 60 days or someone with a negative feedback rating. Had one buy contact me he couldn't bid aganst/buy any of my items. His user id wasn't on my blocked list so it had to be one of the above blockers. However, after his contact it did go on their. In 11 years only one person has talked their way off of my blocked bidder list. And some are on there just because I didn't like their attitude.

For example I sold an item and the buyer claimed it wasn't what was advertised. I said to send it back and I'll give her a refund of the cost plus two way shipping. She then went into details like it wasn't flat black but rather more gray in color (end of a spray bottle). I sent her exactly was was in the photograph as it was the one I photographed. She still said it was much different. Anyway, she left a negative. My replay was this buyer would complain if they were hung with a new rope. About all you can do.

On payment my policy is to send a follow-up invoice after 2-3 days. After 4-5 days I'll have eBay send them a payment reminder. No response with their four day criteria I file to have my listing and other fees reimbursed. At that point the buyer gets a non-paying buyer hit. Three of those can get you kicked off eBay permanently. There is a process you can withdraw the non-paying buyer hit if they do pay and come up with a good excuse.


----------



## thimblethepig (Jun 6, 2010)

I always state in the description payment via paypal only within three days of auction end, good buyers pay right away, you can buy stuff to increase feedback but that only increases feedback as a buyer, ship stuff right away and take good pictures even youtube videos can be embeded in the description ,I hate when people cannot take a decent photo to put on ebay, a picture is worth a thousand words! a video? a million! you could make a short video stating Hi I'm so and so these are handcrafted yada yada...you get the picture..so to speak ;]


----------

